# I have the magic corner



## Chris (Mar 21, 2013)

So over the last five years of living in my home which is on a corner, I have realized I have the magic corner for making stuff disappear. Every time I put something out there with a free sign it is gone within minutes, no matter what it is. Today i am trying to clean out the garage again and five different things have left within a couple minutes. This is awesome. It's like a black hole for junk I don't want any more.


----------



## MarkWood (Mar 21, 2013)

Maybe I should try that!!


----------



## havasu (Mar 21, 2013)

My G/F's house experiences this as well. We even have a Julio who drives by the house on a daily basis yelling "you got metal for me?"


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 21, 2013)

havasu said:


> My G/F's house experiences this as well. We even have a Julio who drives by the house on a daily basis yelling "you got metal for me?"



Did you show him your Glock...oh, wait... nevermind


----------



## havasu (Mar 21, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> Did you show him your Glock...oh, wait... nevermind



Geez, ODNT, I betcha didn't know them were fighting words....












...care to step outside?


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 21, 2013)

havasu said:


> Geez, ODNT, I betcha didn't know them were fighting words....
> 
> 
> ...care to step outside?



Too cold out to get smacked with your cane.


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm half tempted to leave my diesel on the corner with a free sign.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Mar 21, 2013)

Chris said:


> I'm half tempted to leave my diesel on the corner with a free sign.



Let me know, I'll come get it.


----------



## Chris (Mar 21, 2013)

You and several others.


----------



## MarkWood (Mar 21, 2013)

I might drive to cali for that !!


----------



## mustanggarage (Mar 22, 2013)

hey if you see a bunch of unmatched socks out there, they're mine lol.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2013)

I'll keep my eye out.


----------



## Chris (Mar 22, 2013)

Someone did leave me a dog turd in the spot where my free stuff was.


----------



## Admin (Mar 29, 2013)

I've tried to do that at my house and it just sits. Living rural does have its disadvantages.


----------



## Chris (Mar 29, 2013)

Yes it does. I think I will put some more stuff out today.


----------



## Admin (Mar 29, 2013)

Go for it. I think I will enjoy the sounds of silence.


----------



## Chris (Mar 29, 2013)

It's a great song by the nobody.


----------

